# See the Space Station tonight at 2013



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

If you look into the SW (South West) you will see a bright light moving quite quickly (about twice as fast as a plane goes by)
This is the space station as it wizzes around the globe & will be visible for 4 minuets max as it heads into the NE.

For further info look here ...http://www.heavens-above.com/?Session=kebgffakfmfenohjmjbkboce


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Damn! I would have loved to have seen that! I've only just read your post! 

Jo xx


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

you can always go here
Human Space Flight (HSF) - Orbital Tracking
and see when it is over again.....and more info about it and its crew


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

playamonte said:


> If you look into the SW (South West) you will see a bright light moving quite quickly (about twice as fast as a plane goes by)
> This is the space station as it wizzes around the globe & will be visible for 4 minuets max as it heads into the NE.
> 
> For further info look here ...Heavens-Above Home Page


Looking at the chart it should be visible around the same place and time on Friday?
Please correct me if I have it wrong.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

littleredrooster said:


> Looking at the chart it should be visible around the same place and time on Friday?
> Please correct me if I have it wrong.


Yes you are correct.

Tonight, 2104 appearing in the south _ to the SE
Friday, 2128 appearing in the SW _ to SE (very bright this night)


----------

